# What is bar-extension for mounting twist-shifters?



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello:

Can you identify this bar-end extension? See figure from Rohloff Speedhub 14-speed Internal-Gear Bicycle Hubs (Speed Hub)









The extension should bolt directly at any point without having to slide from an open end.

Best


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

Here is one such item on page Cane Creek - Contact Points








marked Newto 31 and mounted perpendicular to the handlebar with a white part bolted to the black part.

*Identified. This is a stem and not a bar-end.*


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

anga said:


> Hello:
> 
> Can you identify this bar-end extension? See figure from Rohloff Speedhub 14-speed Internal-Gear Bicycle Hubs (Speed Hub)
> 
> ...


The setup shown in that pic will work only if you have a bike with a 1" steerer fork and a quill stem. A rare bike these days.


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

shiggy said:


> The setup shown in that pic will work only if you have a bike with a 1" steerer fork and a quill stem. A rare bike these days.


That's a good point.
I open to the location--so can fix to stem, handlebar or other handy place.
First need to find a boltable bar-end.


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

A "Minoura Besso Adapter" might work. Here's a pic of one I used with a shim/extension to mount my Polar HRM to:










And here's a google shopping link.

Good luck.

[EDIT] Pic below:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

color me confused, but in what scenario/configuration would you want/need that?


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

highdelll: visit the link in the first page


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

first page of...?


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

should be first post of this thread


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

oh, seems like it's still pretty clunky - why not mount a twister to the bar?


----------

